# Mt. Dew flashlight



## ntokheim (Aug 28, 2007)

I got an email of a video showing how to make Mt. Dew glow. You pour out most of the Mt. Dew leaving the bottle about 1/4 full. Pour in just a tiny pinch of baking soda and 3 caps full of hydrogen peroxide and shake it up. It was glowing just like those glowsticks.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

This was a popular vid a couple halloweens ago, but apparently it's total BS. Never tried it so i couldn't tell you.

But if anyone has, does it work? I'm gonna go with no.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

It's fake. Appaerently they used the stuff from a glow stick. I mean if mountain dew could glow due to some simple baking soda and hydrogen peroxide, I doubt the FDA would approve it.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Glad to hear it is BS. Mt Dew is my favorite and if it glowed I be a little worried.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

halloween house said:


> Glad to hear it is BS. Mt Dew is my favorite and if it glowed I be a little worried.


Tch! If it glowed, I might start drinking it!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

snopes.com: Mountain Dew Glow





.


----------

